# Wie verdiene ich mit kräuterkunde vie Geld?



## Storn206 (4. Januar 2008)

Hi ich wollte mal wissen wie es möglich ist viel geld mit kräuterkunde zu machn?auch ich brauche ein epic mount^^...


----------



## Achereto (4. Januar 2008)

naja. Kräuter farmen und für höchstbietend verkaufen. Dabei wichtig: Nicht gleich alles ins AH packen. Im Zweifelsfall kommt nur einer und packt was günstigeres rein. Immer nur so 2-3 Stacks reinpacken und am nächsten Tag dann die nächsten. Auf diese Weise überflutest du den Markt nicht mit waren, denn dadurch würde der Preis der Kräuter im AH nur sinken.

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir auch die dailys zu machen. bringen dir sichere 80-100g pro Tag, wenn du dabei nicht stirbst.

Achja: Geduld ist eine Tugend. Innerhalb eines Monats kannst du dein Epicmount solide farmen und brauchst dir keinen stress machen. Ist auch gesünder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apadia (5. Januar 2008)

erstmal genug Kräuter finden.
also am besten in den frühen Morgenstunden deine Runden drehen
Benutzt Gatherer oder ähnliches und tritze die anderen Sammler aus deiner gilde das auch zu benutzen, so bekommst du ganz schnell eine schöne Bunte karte.

in den späten abendstunden lohnt auch ein regelmäßiger abstecher ins Todesmoor oder den teil oben bei den Sporegar. Da trifft man dann recht häufig farmbots die für einen die mobs legen, da braucht man nur immer hinterherlaufen um zu kirschnern^^

ansonsten empfehle ich Skettis.
die 4 Elite Bäume die da patrolieren droppen urflechte, Manadistel, Teufelsgras und einies anderes, und haben dazu auch recht kurze respawmzeiten


----------



## Bellringer (11. Januar 2008)

Apadia schrieb:


> Benutzt Gatherer oder ähnliches und tritze die anderen Sammler aus deiner gilde das auch zu benutzen, so bekommst du ganz schnell eine schöne Bunte karte.



Für
Cartographer_Herbalism 
oder
Cartographer_Mining 
gibt's schon lange Datenbank-Dateien mit denen deine Karte instant voll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch Cartographer_Route und dir wird die Beste Route angezeigt, in der du deine 
Karäuter/Erze abfarmen kannst.


----------



## Scorpio (12. Januar 2008)

Grundvoraussetzungen eben Zeit und ein schnelles Flugmount in der Scherbenwelt.

Wenn du in frühen Morgenstunden oder Nachts farmen kannst, ist Kräuterkunde eine gute Goldquelle. Wenn du aber nur zu den "Hauptzeiten" online bist, wirst du es schwer haben.

Addons wie Gatherer brauchst du nicht unbedingt, wenn du die Routen kennst, entwickelt man sich sowieso eine eigene Route.


----------



## Cybershadow (30. Januar 2008)

Apadia schrieb:


> ansonsten empfehle ich Skettis.
> die 4 Elite Bäume die da patrolieren droppen urflechte, Manadistel, Teufelsgras und einies anderes, und haben dazu auch recht kurze respawmzeiten



Es ist immer nur ein Elite da^^ Aber sobald der down ist, ist schon ein neuer da.
Also am besten wenn niemand grad dort auch farmt sonst suchst du mehr XD


----------

